# Herptek vivs - opinions



## miles2345 (Apr 1, 2009)

As the thread suggests, looking for peoples opinions/experience with these, been thinking about getting one for my royal for a while, i think they look awesome but didnt know what people who have used them thought


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

I highly rate them, they are very long lasting but really come into their own with humidity loving animals, the smaller ones are easier to heat than the very big ones but that wont affect you.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

yes i rate them too. i have the biggest one and its great.going to get some smaller ones for frogs and gtps when funds allow also


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

I rate them as well and use nothing else:no1:


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to admit I am not a fan of Herpteks. I use Vision cages and when the opportunity came to acquire a Herptek I got one and was not impressed.They are a lot thinner plastic than Visions and the colour is horrible. I use low wattage bulbs with the Visions and this provides a subtle effect. If you light up an already yellow Herptek it would look like an explosion in a banana factory.Cheap (in material) copies of Visions in my opinion.I also have a problem with Rhino vivs although to be fair I have not seen one close up but in a jet black viv, can you see your snake at all or do you need floodlights?Harry


----------



## miles2345 (Apr 1, 2009)

ok cheers guys, i have seen the herpteks set up in stacks and i really like them, i saw black in catalogue and thought they looked ery nice but apparently they were going to stop making them because they were scratching a lot?!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

htf666 said:


> I have to admit I am not a fan of Herpteks. I use Vision cages and when the opportunity came to acquire a Herptek I got one and was not impressed.They are a lot thinner plastic than Visions and the colour is horrible. I use low wattage bulbs with the Visions and this provides a subtle effect. If you light up an already yellow Herptek it would look like an explosion in a banana factory.Cheap (in material) copies of Visions in my opinion.I also have a problem with Rhino vivs although to be fair I have not seen one close up but in a jet black viv, can you see your snake at all or do you need floodlights?Harry


I would have to argue to the contrary but in the end it will just come down to opinion, i felt that the plastic on the visions was not as thick as herpteks when i used them. Also i do not use artificial lighting in my vivs so this is not an issue.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Having cut the side out of a vision cage I can say that it is 6mm or one quarter of an inch thick. As the equivalent herpteks seem to be lighter I would guess the Vision is actually thicker. Not an easy thing to prove as they are far too expensive to chop up on a whim, (both of them). I was joining two 222 models together to make one large one.Harry


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

htf666 said:


> I have to admit I am not a fan of Herpteks. I use Vision cages and when the opportunity came to acquire a Herptek I got one and was not impressed.They are a lot thinner plastic than Visions and the colour is horrible. I use low wattage bulbs with the Visions and this provides a subtle effect. If you light up an already yellow Herptek it would look like an explosion in a banana factory.Cheap (in material) copies of Visions in my opinion.I also have a problem with Rhino vivs although to be fair I have not seen one close up but in a jet black viv, can you see your snake at all or do you need floodlights?Harry


Check Out our new wen site.. www.rhinovivs.com. We make our vivs in TWO colour ranges Black and and BEIGE . Incidently 99% of the vivs sold are BLACK. (in my opinion and others - snakes are more comfortable)
Alan


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if herptek vivs or the rhinovivs have a space underneath for heat mats, or are they designed to be used with ceramic or other bulbs?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Rhinos are raised slightly and do have a space for a heatmat. I think there are full instructions on how to set up a heatmat with a Rhino on the website (or maybe I just googled it).

Just ordered 2 rhinos :eek4:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah yes it is on the website - thanks


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

IMO herpteks are nice but rhinos are nicer still. I like the fact the are so easily wipeable and dont need sealing. Plus on a random note I had no probs selling my big rhinos but still stuck with a wood viv. The buyers say it all.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

erewegoagain said:


> Can anyone tell me if herptek vivs or the rhinovivs have a space underneath for heat mats, or are they designed to be used with ceramic or other bulbs?


We allow a space for under our vivs for the mat.
All you do is simply place mat on (under viv) stick down using good adhesive tape. On top of this place a good insulation material - ie Therma Wrap from B&Q. Cut a small window in the thema wrap to allow the probe to be place directly on the mat- fix prob in place. Thats It!

Hope this helps
Alan
www.rhinovivs.com


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have looked at the rhino website but all the pics are of black vivs so I can't comment on the beige colour.Another reason I am a fan of Vision vivs is that you can light them from the outside so no heat guards are needed.Just in case you think I am saying Visions are perfect the top and bottom ledges are a pain in the butt and the different sizes don't stack as well as they might. Harry


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

i drilled a hole in my herptek for the thermostat probe and it is far thicker than i thought probably about 1 cm thick - thicker than visions which my dad has a fair few of.
i have to say that i prefer the herpteks by far they just reek of quality and look so professional even having a slot for a plaque which looks fantastic when used. the colour point put me off at first but it has grown on me if not quite as nice as the visions.


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

I really don't like the colour of Herpteks. I have a black rhino viv and whilst it is true it is dark in there, I feel happy knowing it probably helps my blood python's sense of security a lot. When you think about people keeping them in racks, so the snake is never visible (unless you open the drawer), Rhino vis seem like a great compromise - easy viewing window but still good for the snake.


----------



## Asa (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a link for herpteks?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

*Herptek* Vivaria - Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and


----------



## Regal Pythons (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rhinos for Sale*

Have 2ft x 2ft Rhinos for Sale right now if interested 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equi...our-rhino-vivs-sale-surrey-4.html#post5624018


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

What humidity levels are achieved in both herptek and rhino?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Hepteks are awesome.

I have about 20 of them and I don't have any complains, except that they don't do a 5ft compact (35cm high).


----------

